# Second Infantry Division in Korea on Lockdown



## Marauder06 (Mar 21, 2013)

I did two years in 2ID back in the early 2000s.  Back then, we were not allowed to have personally owned vehicles, we had to have a "Warrior Pass" to be out after curfew (which I think was midnight on weekdays and 1am on weekends) and when I first got there, a "liberty pass" to even go off post.  So basically, it was more restrictive than my senior year in high school, at a time when I was an active duty Army captain.  And oh yeah, even though my wife (another Army officer) and I were married-- to each other!-- and stationed in the same freakin' town, we weren't allowed to live together except for the last six months we were in-country, and that was only because of some handshake deals made behind closed doors.

So that takes us to the current situation in 2ID.  Apparently there was a bit of a dustup in 2ID-land recently involving some rather serious incidents with a handful (i.e. fewer than a dozen) Soldiers.   So what is the reaction?
http://www.armytimes.com/news/2013/03/army-bans-alcohol-2nd-infantry-division-south-korea-032013/ 



> all 10,000 soldiers assigned to the 2nd Infantry Division in South Korea are subject to the following restrictions:
> • Suspension of alcohol consumption.
> • Termination of all three- and four-day weekend passes.
> • A complete review of the pass policy.
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2013)

They need a new CG and CSM.

Just make all the bars off-limits, and allow Class VI Sales at the PX.

CG or CSM will take part in an official ceremony/Embassy party and get photographed taking a drink.  They will then come up with a crappy explanation why they can violate 2ID Policy.  

Smart Joe will file congressional and a stupid decision gets even more exposure.

I have a better idea, apologize to the Koreans and tell them we are going home so their sensibilities won't be offended.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2013)

It rises and falls on leadership. I also see this as partial evidence of the decline of the NCO corps and promoting soldiers to E-5's who have little to no aptitude for leadership.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> It rises and falls on leadership. I also see this as partial evidence of the decline of the NCO corps and promoting soldiers to E-5's who have little to no aptitude for leadership.


Agree.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like Okinawa... 

Cobra Gold 03 was fun the first two weeks.  Then the Okinawa-based CG showed up and made us follow all their rules.  The Marines were the only ones walking around Pattaya wearing collared shirts, slacks, braided leather belts, and polished loafers. :-/


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 29, 2013)

Indian Head will never change, Mass Punishment or Extended time in the field. Then they stand around wondering why they have not money 3/4 of the way through the year for training. Gotta love Korea and 2nd ID


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2013)

HappyEngineer said:


> Indian Head will never change, Mass Punishment or Extended time in the field. Then they stand around wondering why they have not money 3/4 of the way through the year for training. Gotta love Korea and 2nd ID


Korea I can love.
2 ID (and add 1st Cav/3ID) can suck my balls.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder how much of that is a smoke screen for working the troops hard and putting them up wet in reaction to the situation with the North.  Also; Team Spirit would be a good cover to move out of garrison and perform a shit load of pre combat checks and rehearsals.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 1, 2013)

Clinton almost went to war in Korea, I wonder if Obama will allow Jimmy Carter to go negotiate with them?


----------



## RetPara (Apr 2, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Clinton almost went to war in Korea, I wonder if Obama will allow Jimmy Carter to go negotiate with them?


Carter is in his true dotage.  Happily Jesse Jackson will not be far behind him, if he isn't on a same pare.  With this new regime in NK, all bets are off on their future actions.  The young "Wonderful Leader" (my name for him) has managed to take brinkmanship and rhetoric to a new level.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2013)

RetPara said:


> Carter is in his true dotage. Happily Jesse Jackson will not be far behind him, if he isn't on a same pare. With this new regime in NK, all bets are off on their future actions. The young "Wonderful Leader" (my name for him) has managed to take brinkmanship and rhetoric to a new level.


My concern is he will try to create a small incident that spirals out of control.

Sadly, no one at State is willing to give China an ultimatum vis-a-vis North Korea.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 2, 2013)

Has the Obama Administration brought Carter in on anything to date?  As a member of  "The Elders" he has tried to weigh in.....   but no one is really paying attention.  Note the masthead photo....  That is Carter with the "Wonderful Leaders" uncle...  not a small fish...

http://www.theelders.org/korean-peninsula


----------

